# Fivics SRV riser vs Fivics FX1 riser



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

Well, one is painted and the other is anodized if that makes any difference to you. I like anodized myself.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Actually, both are painted. To get anodizing you have to go up to the Hydro. Hard anodizing on the Platina. I'm afraid you won't find much information on these, as not enough people in the USA are using them. The best source of information is probably their 2014 catalog, which is downloadable (with patience). 

I personally like the looks of the FX1 - a little like the MK X10 and Hoyt GMX in appearance. The SRV seems to be used more in competitions, mostly by Chinese archers.

The FX1 is supposedly 7075 aluminum, but the SRV is 6061 aluminum. The SRV is available in 23" and 25". The FX1 is only available in 25". Besides styling, there really aren't a lot of differences in Fivics' catalog descriptions other than the alloy used.

-Kent W.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

I was the first user of Platina where I come from. In 2 weeks I became a third, and one of them had at least 3 gold medals in competitions since May this year. Another national archer may be adopting it in a couple days time......

I'm not saying its the better riser. I'm just saying people keep getting better scores consistently after using it. And honestly, I don't know why.

But you have to get the balance right.

FX1 and SRV uses a very simple and effective limb alignment system. Their grips feel good on smaller hands.


----------



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

Any body out here shoot either of these 2 risers?


----------



## ninevalleys (Apr 8, 2007)

Howdy,

I currently shoot a FX1(2012 model) for my outdoor setup. I moved from a IonX to the FX1 earlier this year and find the bow to be absolutely fantastic.
It is a fairly conventional (tried and tested) riser design, similar to the GMX and Mk X10 risers, lots of rubber hidden in places to reduce vibration, though this will depend on your setup.
Compared to the hoyts I used to shoot it feels a bit 'tinny' quality wise (not as robust), but that is subjective (it might just be that the hoyts are too chunky) and does not affect how the riser performs. 

I have not shot a SRV riser, so cannot give you a comparison in how they feel or shoot. Id hazard it would shoot just as good as the FX1.
Great riser, if you can definitely test one out
NV


----------



## deadtoys (May 1, 2012)

I also shoot an FX1; having been lured away from my Hoyt. As noted previously it's a very safe and conventional pattern but that being said I have been more than happy with it. It does it's job very well, and the fit and finish is as good or better than anything else I've seen.


----------



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you guys! Anybody else out there Oh and did you buy from LAS or alternative?


----------



## deadtoys (May 1, 2012)

I bought mine from Lancaster. Now on that note; it was a little over a year ago so things may have changed but at the time they were only stocking one color and one grip height (blue and medium).


----------



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

I currently shoot a Jager Best 2.0 grip on a Hoyt riser. I checked with LAS and they only can get the med grip. Alternative will get you either med or high and I'm surprised at the cost. With shipping to the states it is only a few dollars more than LAS. My guess is that your's deadtoys is made of the 6061.You can get it made of a 7075 however the cost is about $50.00 more. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

I've seen a few folks in the World Cup shooting Fivics. I'm sure they are very nice bows. I plan to check them out at Vegas this year. And keep in mind, when dropping a couple hundred dollars on just a riser, I don't think you can go wrong. It all comes down to prefered feel.


----------

